# Mac OS X 10.3.6 Seeded



## bobw (Sep 27, 2004)

Over the weekend, Apple released the first seed of OS X 10.3.6: build 7R10. This update works to resolve issues with disc burning as well as web browsing, audio, USB, graphics card drivers, and OpenGL.

From

http://railheaddesign.com/


----------



## Stridder44 (Sep 27, 2004)

OpenGL...finally. Graphics updates please!!! More!!


----------



## arkayn (Sep 27, 2004)

I see somebody else on this forum reads railheaddesign.


----------



## theed (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm trying to migrate our current macintosh image to some new iMac G5's, and the build needed for the etch-a-sketch iMacs is newer than a fully updated version on any other machine.  In classic Apple fashion I'm hoping that 10.3.6 will unify the image again.  I'm wondering if it's worth building the image from scratch on the new iMac at this time because it's a good man-week or two of work to reinstall all these applications.

So long-story-short - does the seed look ready to release?  Anyone know something I don't?


----------



## Viro (Oct 4, 2004)

If it is seeded, IIRC it normally takes about a week or two before it appears on Software Update. Maybe we should just wait a little longer?


----------



## fryke (Oct 4, 2004)

It's 7R9 that has been widely seeded. It'll take a few more builds before release, I'm guessing... Viro: It was several more weeks for 10.3.5 IIRC... Lemme look at the macnews.net.tc archives: Release was on 2004-08-09 (7M34), first seed reported 2004-07-09 (7M18).


----------



## spitty27 (Oct 4, 2004)

i visit railheaddesign every day


----------



## fryke (Oct 5, 2004)

10.3.6 7R12 seeded. http://macintosh.fryke.com/cgi-bin/macnews.cgi/2004/10/05#20041005_7r12 for a little more info. Or rather: Nothing new besides the build number? ;-)


----------



## Viro (Oct 5, 2004)

OK.... so does that make it two more weeks (approx) before its released if we're going by precedent?


----------



## fryke (Oct 5, 2004)

I'd say we can expect it at the end of October, early November.


----------



## theed (Oct 6, 2004)

So I've made a one off build of my image just for iMac G5's and hope to throw that away and go back to a unified deployment image when 10.3.6 rolls around.  This whole building an image from scratch for a new model is so ... PC.  yech.  I'm glad it goes away.  Having images for purposes like Faculty, Student etc. is so much cleaner than having images based on hardware.

Anyway, I have no problems with 10.3.5 except etch-a-sketch support.  I'll wait patiently now.


----------



## fryke (Oct 12, 2004)

Apple has seeded 10.3.6 7R14 now. Still looking good. AppleInsider says 'next 30 days' for release. Sounds about right. Could be sooner, could also be later, but I'd say the next two weeks will show us a release.


----------



## soulseek (Oct 12, 2004)

any1 got any news bout java 1.5 on the mac ???


----------



## Viro (Oct 13, 2004)

Java 1.5 doesn't modify the JVM in anyway. All it adds are new constructs to the Java language, such as generics, enhanced for loop, etc. So what this means is you should be able to run Java 1.5 code on the current line of Macs.

All you need is a compiler that can compile the Java 1.5 language constructs. Thankfully, it already exists on the Mac . Go download the latest build of Eclipse. It supports pretty much all of Java 1.5 (96.7%).

EDIT: Hmm.... well, maybe not. You might need the Java 1.5 libraries to go with it. I'm downloading Eclipse now to try.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 13, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> Over the weekend, Apple released the first seed of OS X 10.3.6: build 7R10. This update works to resolve issues with disc burning as well as web browsing, audio, USB, graphics card drivers, and OpenGL.


what is this issue with disk burning? I am having some probs with burning DVDs lately and I actually blamed it on the media. Is it a software prob?


----------



## Veljo (Oct 13, 2004)

Probably just silly bugs, like sometimes I put in a CD-R and two icons pop up instead of one. I eject one, one vanishes, still leaving one CD icon on the desktop. Try to open that and it gets very confused.......


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=685


----------



## fryke (Oct 16, 2004)

Apple has now seeded Mac OS X 10.3.6 7R20, both Server and Client versions. Wrapping up is in progress. Probably as early as next week we'll see a final build, it seems.


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 16, 2004)

Along with new iBooks, PowerBooks and eMacs


----------



## MBHockey (Oct 16, 2004)

Does anyone think the 10.3.6 update will include Safari 1.3?


----------



## fryke (Oct 17, 2004)

No, nobody does believe that, since 10.3.6 includes 1.2.6 of Safari. ;-) Btw.: The 7R20 updater hosed my system, basically, and I had to apply my trusted "super-fast-reinstall-and-apply-backup" script. (It's actually a real-world, not a computer-, script that reads: "Format your harddrive, reinstall OS X, apply all updates, apply backup".) 1.5 hours later I'm running 10.3.5. While I hope that Apple will _not_ release 7R20 as the final release, the system-wrecking could also have partly been affected by the fact that 7R20 comes without a reversioner. (Usually, beta builds include a reversioner to bring you back to the last 'safe' build in version number so the newer update can be applied.) Well... Let's wait and see.


----------



## MBHockey (Oct 23, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> No, nobody does believe that, since 10.3.6 includes 1.2.6 of Safari. ;-)



hahaha, ok 

C'mon it's gotta be soon right!


----------



## lnoelstorr (Nov 5, 2004)

10.3.6 is now in Software Update.


----------



## Stridder44 (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow...only 14 megs!?!??

All about 10.3.6 here..


----------



## Viro (Nov 5, 2004)

Finally!!


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 5, 2004)

heh they updated something for a game 

Addresses an issue in which "zooming" in Halo 1.0.5 could lead to blurry video when using certain Nvidia video cards.


----------



## fryke (Nov 6, 2004)

Size of the update - as always as of late - depends on the state of your system before updating. The combo will probably be around 90 MB now, so an online update can be anything between 14 and 90 MB, depending on your computer's state. I like how Apple's doing that.


----------



## MBHockey (Nov 6, 2004)

yeah, 14 megs here, can't wait to try out the new ATI drivers with Splinter Cell.

goin to bed now...just got back from a hockey game...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 6, 2004)

runs pretty fine here. Things seem to be slightly more responsive. But maybe this is due to the hardly needed restart..


----------



## fryke (Nov 6, 2004)

Yes, quite often people experience a speed-up when installing an update to Mac OS X because a) a system restart resolves some problems users weren't even aware of, b) prebinding is updated and c) there actually _are_ some improvements in some code.

I'd say 10.3.6 has, if at all, quite a mild effect on general performance. It _does_ have new graphics drivers, mostly OpenGL related, so that _will_ lead to performance gains in certain aspects, but probably not in responsiveness of the Finder, if that's what you mean.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 6, 2004)

actually I was referring most to my Desktop Manager switching which is using the fast-user switching CUBE effect. Things became smoother and there is no delay once I press the key-combo.


----------



## chevy (Nov 6, 2004)

ATI also published updated drivers on its web site, same drivers as Apple ?


----------



## Stridder44 (Nov 6, 2004)

Were there OpenGL updates? I didn't see it listed in the update docs...

Now Im gonna have to try something graphic intensive...


----------



## Viro (Nov 6, 2004)

There were OpenGL updates. They don't seem to make any difference in UT2K4, SimCity and Soldier of Fortune 2.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 6, 2004)

chevy said:
			
		

> ATI also published updated drivers on its web site, same drivers as Apple ?



The only "driver" included with the recent ATi Displays 4.4.1 release was for the TV-out capabilities of their cards.  No other drivers were included, so it won't make a difference unless you use TV-out on your card.


----------



## MBHockey (Nov 6, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> No, nobody does believe that, since 10.3.6 includes 1.2.6 of Safari. ;-) Btw.: The 7R20 updater hosed my system, basically, and I had to apply my trusted "super-fast-reinstall-and-apply-backup" script. (It's actually a real-world, not a computer-, script that reads: "Format your harddrive, reinstall OS X, apply all updates, apply backup".) 1.5 hours later I'm running 10.3.5. While I hope that Apple will _not_ release 7R20 as the final release, the system-wrecking could also have partly been affected by the fact that 7R20 comes without a reversioner. (Usually, beta builds include a reversioner to bring you back to the last 'safe' build in version number so the newer update can be applied.) Well... Let's wait and see.



Well it's not 1.2.6! hehe...it's 1.2.4 (v125.11), but i just wanted to say that i find this version of Safari much snappier when rendering pages.  What do you guys think?  Is this just my mind playing tricks on me wanting Safari to be the fastest browser for OS X? 

Can't wait till Hao Li updates the Saft plugin for this version of Safari!


----------



## Stridder44 (Nov 7, 2004)

Yeah - Im seeing 1.2.4 here as well..


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 7, 2004)

Anyone else getting artefacts when scrolling websites with lot of text or pics? I somehow get copies of text lines or pics spread over the site which remain until I mark everything. Very annoying and it definitely came with the 10.3.6 update.


----------



## Viro (Nov 7, 2004)

Nope. I don't get that with 10.3.6 on my powerbook. But I do remember getting such artifacts (artefacts?) with my iBook occasionally. Perhaps it's to do with the ATI drivers?


----------



## MBHockey (Nov 7, 2004)

Zammy-Sam, i used to get that before 10.3.6, i'm not sure if it has happened yet...it usually happens when a page is still loading and i begin to scroll.


----------



## quiksan (Nov 7, 2004)

the update was about 80% optimized when my machine had a kernel panic.  freaked me out.
I rebooted the thing, all was fine, and now my system shows as being 10.3.6
haven't had any issues since the update hope it continues that way.

anyone else have this happen?


----------



## MBHockey (Nov 7, 2004)

Yikes...no that hasn't happened to me.  Sounds like all is well, but that certainly would give me a good scare.


----------



## fryke (Nov 7, 2004)

I'd try to update the system _again_ if that happened. Or at least do the prebinding again by hand.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 7, 2004)

MBHockey said:
			
		

> Zammy-Sam, i used to get that before 10.3.6, i'm not sure if it has happened yet...it usually happens when a page is still loading and i begin to scroll.


You are right, MBHockey, only happenes when I get inpatient and start scrolling before the page is loaded. Hmpf, ok, then I will wait..


----------



## texanpenguin (Nov 7, 2004)

Yeah, the WebKit rendering problem has been around for as long as WebKit itself. It's easy to repair, just scroll up and down again or else drag and select some text.


----------



## quiksan (Nov 8, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> I'd try to update the system _again_ if that happened. Or at least do the prebinding again by hand.



are you referring to zammy or me?


----------



## fryke (Nov 8, 2004)

To you, quiksan...


----------



## MBHockey (Nov 8, 2004)

Can someone do me a favor real quick and read me the value for "WebKitInitialTimedLayoutDelay" in your com.apple.Safari.plist is?

I am curious if Apple changed this value, mine is 0.000001, but i'm not sure if that's because of Safari Speed or the latest Safari update and i think originally, it was 1.

Thanks


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 8, 2004)

That value doesn't even exist in my com.apple.Safari.plist file.


----------



## bobw (Nov 8, 2004)

Mine says the same thing. Safari 1.2.4 (v125.11)


----------



## MBHockey (Nov 8, 2004)

bobw, have you used Safari Speed?


----------



## bobw (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes, I have. Haven't really noticed any difference.


----------



## MBHockey (Nov 8, 2004)

Same here.


----------



## quiksan (Nov 8, 2004)

so Fryke:
ho wdo I run the system update again?

I know I can find a how to for the prebinding part, but not sure how to re-grab the system update.

thanks


----------



## bobw (Nov 8, 2004)

Look in the Library>Receipts folder.

 Drag the Receipt for the update to the Desktop, then run Software Update again.


----------



## quiksan (Nov 8, 2004)

thanks bob - will do as soon as I get home.


----------



## quiksan (Nov 8, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> Look in the Library>Receipts folder.
> 
> Drag the Receipt for the update to the Desktop, then run Software Update again.



that hasn't worked.
I tried logging out and then back in
I tried rebooting
I tried deleting the file completely.
no luck.

still shows as though I'm on 10.3.6, and I can't get it to reupdate in software update...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 8, 2004)

So download the combo updater from Apple's site and install that.  It's the same thing as the Software Update updater, only more inclusive with the updates (hence the large size).

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads//macosxcombinedupdate_10_3_6.html


----------



## MBHockey (Nov 8, 2004)

First repair permissions, if you haven't, and then try to get the receipt out of there.  If it still doesn't work...

Try downloading and installing the 10.3.6 Combo Updater

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macosxcombinedupdate_10_3_6.html


----------



## Jeffo (Nov 9, 2004)

well i updated 4 of my 5 OS X machines last night.  everything went smoothly on all of them.  I am still getting problems with safari not loading pages the first time though.  it seemed to do it a bit less, but still had a high percentage of pages i had to load twice.


----------

